# Motor Insurance Credits/Refunds - what about Motor Tax?



## mathepac

I pay €590/annum comprehensive motor insurance and their are calls for the insurers to look at credits or refunds on premia paid due to reduced claims and reduction in travel.

I pay €800/annum motor tax, due for renewal on 1st May. How about Paschal & Leo look at refunding me a few quid as well? Less pollution by my 2.0 litre diesel and less tarmac worn by my tyres.


----------



## losttheplot

Since we're at home more now I propose an increase in LPT.


----------



## myate

losttheplot said:


> Since we're at home more now I propose an increase in LPT.



Most councils already did that last year.


----------



## Grizzly

We tried to start my wife's car at the weekend. Battery flat.  Rather than try and jump it we will leave it there and just use my car. Can we claim any tax back for the car being off the road?


----------



## Purple

I'm cycling into work at the moment. Can I claim some of my insurance and road tax back?
I know that there are hundreds of thousands of people out of work, massive increases in spending and the likelihood of another Great Depression but can I have a tax cut please?


----------



## Grizzly

Purple said:


> I'm cycling into work at the moment. Can I claim some of my insurance and road tax back?
> I know that there are hundreds of thousands of people out of work, massive increases in spending and the likelihood of another Great Depression but can I have a tax cut please?


Are you availing of the "cycle to work" scheme?  It would seem very selfish of you to try and claim a double tax back?


----------



## Purple

Grizzly said:


> Are you availing of the "cycle to work" scheme?  It would seem very selfish of you to try and claim a double tax back?


No. I had the bike before that scheme came in.


----------



## Leo

Grizzly said:


> Can we claim any tax back for the car being off the road?



You can formally declare a car as temporarily off the road for a period of between 3 and 12 months, see here, but it must be done in advance.


----------



## Bigbangr1

Insurance company's are writing too customers now.it will be interesting too see if this is only for cars and or moterbikes ?


----------



## twofor1

I  got an email today from my motor insurer Allianz to say they will be refunding all private car, van and taxi insurance customers €30.

My policy is just short of €500, so a 6% refund in my case, not a lot.

Interestingly, it seems all their policyholders get the same €30, even those who still use their cars as much as before and those who pay thousands for cover.


----------



## johnwilliams

car insurance with my company is up shortly thinking moving elsewhere ,by the time this refund comes through will be gone elsewhere so assume wont receive it


----------



## Baby boomer

Haven't driven my car for over six weeks and Mrs Boomer is down to about 20 miles per week.  

€30 is pretty miserable.  The VHI formula, approx 50% refund for 3 months is more reasonable.

We should get a similar rebate on road tax.


----------



## IsleOfMan

Has anyone had a refund from their car insurance company. I remember that this was being talked about?


----------



## Drakon

Unlikely to get a motor tax refund. The public finances are in trouble because of the C19 pandemic.


----------



## Leo

IsleOfMan said:


> Has anyone had a refund from their car insurance company. I remember that this was being talked about?



I got a text from 123.ie stating I'd be getting a One4All voucher in the post 'in the coming weeks'... That was 3 weeks ago....nothing yet.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Heard nothing here. Insurance was only renewed at the end of March as well. It doesn't look like we will be hearing anything at this rate.


----------



## IsleOfMan

I am insured with Aviva. I understand that they would deal with people if they contacted them directly. Other insures were stated that they would give refunds. I will contact Aviva over the next few days to see what the story is.


----------



## rgfuller

Seem to be re-questable from the 8th June for Liberty Insurance.


----------



## Robert Moore

IsleOfMan said:


> I am insured with Aviva. I understand that they would deal with people if they contacted them directly. Other insures were stated that they would give refunds. I will contact Aviva over the next few days to see what the story is.



Also with Aviva. Motor policy up by 6% this year and asked about any covid lockdown rebate. Not remotely interested. When Norwich Union merged with Commercial Union/General Accident (or "Generous Accident" as they were known in the industry) 20 years ago they obviously inherited the Scottish financial philosophy. I need to use them this year but next renewal all bets are off.
Hope you have better luck


----------



## IsleOfMan

This is what Aviva said.

thanks for getting in touch. We are committed to continue supporting all our customers, including motor insurance customers, through more relevant and impactful supports.  We believe we can provide more value for you through a competitive quote at renewal. Thanks, xxxx.



Not good enough Aviva.


----------



## almostthere

IsleOfMan said:


> We believe we can provide more value for you through a competitive quote at renewal


 I am in the same position with Aviva. Their renewal quote had better reflect the refund that they did not send me, for me to stay with them. I l always said that I would support those companies that supported me during Covid and drop those that didn't.


----------



## mathepac

Leo said:


> I got a text from 123.ie stating I'd be getting a One4All voucher in the post 'in the coming weeks'... That was 3 weeks ago....nothing yet.


I contacted my brokers chill.ie who also sell RSA products and they've apparently been contacted by RSA saying they'll be sounding sending out One4ALL vouchers to all RSA motor customers "soon". I won't hold my breath.


----------



## RedOnion

mathepac said:


> I contacted my brokers chill.ie who also sell RSA products and they've apparently been contacted by RSA saying they'll be sounding out One4ALL vouchers to all RSA motor customers "soon". I won't hold my breath.


Hi, it's a flat 30 euro if you held a policy throughout the period. Details on RSA website.




__





						Coronavirus Update | RSA Ireland Insurance
					

Update for Motor Insurance Customers – 11th May 2020Staying at home hasn’t been easy. And as a direct result of COVID-19 restrictions, we know that car journeys have fallen.




					www.rsagroup.ie


----------



## BOXtheFOX

At least some insurers are making an effort unlike Aviva who say they will give a good quote on renewal. It will be interesting to see what renewal quote I get compared to the others I will get a quote from.


----------



## Robert Moore

BOXtheFOX said:


> At least some insurers are making an effort unlike Aviva who say they will give a good quote on renewal. It will be interesting to see what renewal quote I get compared to the others I will get a quote from.



My quote went up by 6% this year. No doubt can reduce premium minutely by taking on larger excess. Got a better quote elsewhere but need to stay with this shower this year due to learner driver scheme for daughter


----------



## losttheplot

Just received a €30 refund from Allianz, by cheque. I hate cheques.


----------



## Leo

losttheplot said:


> Just received a €30 refund from Allianz, by cheque. I hate cheques.



You can lodge cheques in some ATMs, you bank should publish details of which ones have that facility.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Robert Moore said:


> Also with Aviva. Motor policy up by 6% this year and asked about any covid lockdown rebate. Not remotely interested.


 As others have said. I won't renew with them unless their quote is coming in at at least €40 below the others. I know it's only €40 but I will tell them the reason why I am not renewing with them. Not that they care, but I will feel good about it.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Liberty have come back to us with refund details. It's not a lot - 15% of two months of the premium. They give 3 choices to redeem this. A SuperValue voucher, Circle K voucher, or donate it to charity (it will be split equally between ALONE, Barnardos and Pieta House).


----------



## Allpartied

Ceist Beag said:


> Liberty have come back to us with refund details. It's not a lot - 15% of two months of the premium. They give 3 choices to redeem this. A SuperValue voucher, Circle K voucher, or donate it to charity (it will be split equally between ALONE, Barnardos and Pieta House).



How do they define the charitable contribution?  
Is it your contribution for tax purposes? Or is it their contribution? 
Not wanting to get too picky, but private companies have, usually, got an ulterior motive when they start linking up with charities.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Allpartied said:


> How do they define the charitable contribution?
> Is it your contribution for tax purposes? Or is it their contribution?
> Not wanting to get too picky, but private companies have, usually, got an ulterior motive when they start linking up with charities.


Details are all in the FAQ section


----------



## twofor1

losttheplot said:


> Just received a €30 refund from Allianz, by cheque. I hate cheques.


I paid my Allianz premium with a Visa credit card, my €30 refund arrived in my account this week.


----------



## iamaspinner

I've just received a cheque for €30 from Axa. Thing is I'm not insured with them anymore! I changed insurer at the beginning of the year. Would you cash it?


----------



## Bronco Lane

Aviva have been saying that they will not refund any money but will offer a competitive rate at renewal.  A few posts over on Boards saying that this is not the case and renewal quotes are not competitive.


----------



## mathepac

I just got my €30 Chill Insurance branded One4All gift-card in the post today. Valid 'til 10-2024, the cover letter dated 24-06-2020, states it's from RSA. Thanks guys.


----------



## Luternau

I got €30 from RSA. How come its a generic amount? If its based on premiums, surely it should vary? 
A
I dont really want a One 4 All. Not a fan of their account management fee  and they are harder to spend than cash or your own bank card.  Do I have to accept this form of refund?


----------



## mathepac

I agree they're hard to spend. Dunnes, CENTRA and a couple of filling stations refused mine so far, Declined by amazon.co.uk. What management account fee? That's crazy


----------



## IsleOfMan

Anyone getting "competitive" quotes from Aviva?   This is the company that refused any refunds in any shape or form.


----------



## odyssey06

IsleOfMan said:


> Anyone getting "competitive" quotes from Aviva?   This is the company that refused any refunds in any shape or form.



Unless competitive mean same as last year then no luck at my end either...


----------



## Leo

Luternau said:


> Do I have to accept this form of refund?



There is no obligation on you to accept or spend this, but at the moment there is no obligation on the insurers to offer any refund measures whatsoever. Most insurers offered some token refunds, presumably because they feared they might otherwise be forced to do more via legislation. These  token efforts seem to have taken this off the public agenda.


----------



## losttheplot

IsleOfMan said:


> Anyone getting "competitive" quotes from Aviva?   This is the company that refused any refunds in any shape or form.


After 12 months from issue date,One4all charge a monthly fee.


----------



## mathepac

Further bad news is that a friend in the North also insured with RSA got a £50 refund on her insurance. Today that's about €57 yet her premium is 15%  lower than mine after currency adjustments and she drives a Q5 diesel worth lots more than my tatty Toyota. Eamonn Ryan & Co front and centre please


----------



## bbound

Allianz gave about 5% back, or 30 euros in my case


----------



## Rosjohn

Got a €40 All in 1 card from Zurich today.


----------



## mathepac

Irony of ironies, I was in the post office today to collect a parcel, buy a couple of stamps and a card, less than €10. I proferred my One4All card from chill.ie but the clerk refused it. "But you sell them" sez I, all innocent like. "Tescos, SuperValu, etc etc etc take them" she replied. "I hope they start selling postage stamps" sez I, all smart like.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

mathepac said:


> How about Paschal & Leo look at refunding me a few quid as well? Less pollution by my 2.0 litre diesel and less tarmac worn by my tyres.



Looks like no refund....

https://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland...-vehicles-parked-during-lockdown-1013072.html


----------



## mathepac

No surprises there then. More super juniors need wage increases no doubt.

On a cheerier note, I got the balance on my One4All card down to zero by shopping in SuperValu. Hurray!!! A tip for anyone using one in SuperValu at least.   If your total bill comes to more than the balance on the card, you'll have to be quick with the mental arithmetic. If you hand in the card, it'll be rejected.

Do quick sums and calculate the difference between your bill and the card balance. Pay this to the checkout operator *first* in cash, then and only then hand over the cursed One4All card to be zeroed, consigned to hell and then collect your receipt.

My transaction was a little more complicated in that I had a couple of rewards vouchers to credit against my bill; they went in first, then cash, then One4All.  The staff in Rathdowney are well trained, none of the "Computer Sez NO!" nonsense I've experienced in other multiples. Well done ladies and thanks (in this specific case)


----------

